# brennproblem!



## AndreDau (18. Juni 2005)

hallo@all

habe ein problem, immer wenn ich brenn hört der auf einmal auf und da steht dan"fokus oder trackfehler" ka was das heißt das steht immer da egal was ich bren nix funktioniert mehr 


kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?


mfg:Andre


----------



## McVader83 (19. Juni 2005)

Also erstmal wäre es schön wenn du noch ein paar weitere Infos gibst. Welches Betriebssystem hast du? Welche Brennsoftware benutzt du? Was ist das für ein Brenner? Hast du jemals schonmal erfolgreich mit dem Brenner irgendwas gebrannt? Was versuchst du zu brennen?


----------



## AndreDau (20. Juni 2005)

sorry  


habe:
windows xp pro
brenne mit nero(version6)und clonecd
brenner is ein Artec WRR-4848

will filme zb svcd,mvcd  oder musik mp3 oder normal audio geht alles nicht 

früher hat alles mal gefunzt aber jetzt geht nix mehr



mfg:Andre


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Und seitdem hast du nix verändert und plötzlich ging nix mehr? Vielleicht irgendeine Software installiert? Ne neue Hardware eingebaut... Verwendest du vielleicht andere Rohlinge?

Wenn es das nicht ist würde ich es erstmal mit den Standardsachen probieren:
Mal andere Rohlinge probieren
Firmware Update beim Brenner
Windows Update
Den Brenner in der Systemsteuerung löschen und wieder neu installieren
Die Brennsoftware deinstallieren und neu installieren


----------

